# Amplificador para coche 12 Vdc



## nando1903 (Nov 21, 2007)

me gustaria saber si los amplificador a 12VDc que hay por internet la entrada que tienene es de alta o de baja impedancia.
y la otra pregunta es, en el caso de que la entrada sea a baja impedancia (4 u 8 ohms) si al conectarle la salida para altavoces de la radio a la entrada del amplificador, éste daria una potencia = a la que tiene solo él o da una potencia de salida = a la suma de la que da la radio mas la del propio amplificador. gracias por adelantado.


----------



## maxep (Nov 25, 2007)

si te referis a señales de entrada es para entradas de señal bajas.. como la de pc.. un mp3 o una radio o discman portatil.
otra cosa. si conectas la salida de tu potencia a la entrada del estereo lo rompes.. por entrada exesiva. ya que los estereos tienen entrada de señal aja al igual q los apmlificadores.
saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

Veo que estás complicadísimo 

Al amplificador se le mete la señal de audio que sale de donde irían los parlantes de tu radio, y la potencia de salida va a ser igual a la que proporciona el amplificador. El control de volumen de la radio, pasa a ser un preamplificador del otro amplificador.
Y con respecto a la impedancia, los amplificador al recibir como señal la salida de tu radio, está funcionando con baja impedancia (4 ohms generalmente en autos)

Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos!


----------



## nando1903 (Nov 26, 2007)

gracias por contestar me habeis resuelto mi duda, ahora si me recomendarais un amplificador para coche que salga en alguna pagina de unos 50 wrms y que sea de un solo canal para poder meterlo tras el paño de puerta....gracias


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

No conozco páginas de Sevilla de venta en internet.
Pero te doy como referencia una potencia que se vende en mi país..
No es de 50W rms mono...
es de 120 W por canal (tiene dos canales)

es bastante mas de lo que necesitas, el tema es que mas chicas no creo que consigas.
Está a unos 50 dólares y es la siguiente:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-31971329-_JM_
Ahora sigo buscando algo más adecuado a tus necesidades, pero para que te dés una idea del precio, sirve.


----------



## nando1903 (Nov 26, 2007)

nimer gracias por contestar tan rapido, pero lo que busco no es comprar la etapa, a lo que me referia era a que pusierais algun link de algun amplificador mono de 50wrms pero para hacerlo yo, la pregunta que hice era sobre los amplificador que he visto en algunos sitios hechos con los tda de philips, a eso me refiero, gracias d todas formas.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 26, 2007)

El amplificador con TDA1562Q puede servirte, tenés esa potencia y a 12V. Otro integrado q te brinde esa potencia a 12V desconozco. 

Acá te dejo el pdf para q lo armes vos mismo.

Cualquier cosa pasate por el foro dedicado a ese integrado:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6937.html

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

Ah, entendí mal.
Armá el TDA1562Q que dice mnicolau que es una excelente opción.
Suerte en todo!


----------



## nando1903 (Nov 27, 2007)

gracias, a ve si en unos dias lo puedo tener listo, una preguntilla mas... segun el pdf, la entrada de audio al amplificador que serian los cables que salen de la radio para los altavoces? o las salidas que tiene para amplificador (front,rear y sub)?gracias.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 27, 2007)

Conectás la que tiene para amplificador.. (Front, rear)
Si conectaras las salidas de los altavoces al amplificador lo quemarías por que el nivel de entrada es mucho mayor.


----------



## nando1903 (Nov 27, 2007)

holanimer, lo que a mi me interesaria es poder meter al amplificador la salida de los altavoces por el tema de que quiero meter el amplificador dentro del paño de puerta... seria posible conectarlo como yo digo si pusiera un convertidos de alta-baja impedancia entre los cables de los altavoces y la entrada del amplificador? por ejemplo este que es para 2 ch y me vendria muy bien... http://www.redcoon.es/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/F111032/cid/7008/HMH_SL_GL_202/


----------



## Nimer (Nov 27, 2007)

No sé que hace exactamente el convertor este, pero si lo que hace es bajar el nivel de señal podría funcionar sin problemas.
El TDA1562Q requiere una entrada de 760mVrms en 70Kohms de impedancia.
Si entrás con más de esos valores, saturarías el circuito. Pero si ese convertor, realiza el trabajo necesario para que se adapte a los valores ideales de entrada, funcionaría sin problemas.
Si querés meter el amplificador en el paño de la puerta, no podrías cambiar detrás del estereo el conexionado para usar los mismos cables pero en las salidas de alta impedancia?
Es decir, detrás del estereo, desconectar las salidas de los altavoces y reconectarlas en la salida de alta impedancia para amplificar... De esta forma no tendrías que cambiar cables, ni nada.


----------



## nando1903 (Nov 27, 2007)

como dices estaria bien, pero no me quiero arriesgar a que no me funcione el amplificador y tener que volver a conectar las salidas para los altavoces...( no tngo tiempo)ejjeje, supuestamente el conversor alta-baja impedancia lo utilizan para sacar previos para amplificador de los radio cd's que no tienen, los conectan a los cables de los altavoces y los convierten en previos de alta impedancia...ahora estoy liadillo con la carrera(examenes) a ve si para el puente de diciembre me puedo poner a ello y os comento como fue...gracias.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 27, 2007)

Si funciona como tu dices, no tendrías ningún problema. 
Saludos y suerte!


----------



## nando1903 (Nov 28, 2007)

tengo una duda con respecto al switch del standby del conector mode, si dejo las patillas en abierto (sin colocar relé ni switch) significa que estaria funcionando siempre el amplificador no?es que estoy pensando conectar la corriente al ignition del radio cd para que solo funcione el amplificador cuando de contacto a la llave...gracias.


----------



## maxep (Nov 29, 2007)

si es asi.. pero fijate q sea con un rele por q el integrado consume algo de 8 amper.


----------



## nando1903 (Nov 29, 2007)

gracias por contestar maxep, lo que no creo que ponga relé porque no suelo tener la radio puesta sin que este el coche arrancado....por eso no tengo miedo por la bateria...
otra cosita es si puenteo el standby, sonarian los altavoces?
esque si es asi estoy pensando en ponerle un interruptor a parte para encender y apagar el amplificador cuando yo quiera...xq si lo conecto al remote solo se enciende y apaga a la vez que la radio


----------



## maxep (Dic 3, 2007)

mira si puenteas el stby.. el integrado no consume casi nada.. peor yo q vos te aconsejo. cortar el positivo con un llave desde el tablero y listo.. es mas facil. encinedes tu radio cunado kieras y el 1562 cuinado kieras.. yo lo tengo instalado en el baul con un sub. y lo enciendo asi a distancia con una llave..


----------



## nando1903 (Dic 3, 2007)

maxep lo que si le pongo el switch en el positivo, no sonaria el altavoz que esta con el amplificador no?lo que quiero es poder apagar el amplificador cuando quiera y que siga sonando el altavoz normal, sin amplificar...


----------



## maxep (Dic 4, 2007)

el tda 1562 es mono .solo tiene salida para un parlante... si desconectas con una llave el positivo... el circuito estaria apagado.. por lo tnato el parlantes no suena.si tenes un parlante conectado a un circuito y lo apagas.. no va sonar anada


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 4, 2007)

Terminé de probar un amplificador con TDA7377, la verdad q suena bastante bien y con una muy buena potencia. 

Conectado a la salida de parlantes de la pc (placa onboard) y moviendo un par de 6x9 la potencia sobra, un sonido claro y fuerte.

Conectado a un reproductor de mp3, no llega a amplificar demasiado, supongo q es por la incompatibilidad entre las impedancias, aún así se logra un sonido bastante interesante pero como tengo pensado ponerlo en un jeep, quisiera aprovechar a full el amplificador, por lo q estoy por armarle un preamplificador con TDA1524. Ni bien termine de armar y probar todo, abro un post con los PCBs.

Saludos


----------



## nando1903 (Dic 4, 2007)

maxep, entonces si esta el standbay activado (en corto) sonarian los altavoces o no?


----------



## maxep (Dic 4, 2007)

mnicolau .espero tu pcb.. estoy buscando eso ...
nando. te acabo de responder.. si no entinedes mucho lee el datasheet q esta en el post del 1562 que te va a aclarar todas las dudas


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jun 25, 2009)

si quieres un buen amplificador utiliza varios integrados lm1875 es super bueno y yo lo he puesto a trabajr con 12vdc y responde muy bien a 4ohm


----------

